# Your Pics



## coonkatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

Lets see some pictures from some animals that you have trapped or shot


----------



## coonkatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

My first fox while trapping


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Nicest grey I have caught.











Last fox of last year


----------



## chessielover (Oct 31, 2010)

cat in a tree!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congratulations on your first red fox coonkatcher, looks like a nice one!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## coonkatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks wally


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Big Whiskey, awesome pictures!!! That second fox picture great. I love looking at your guys' trapping photos.


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

43lb beaver with me holding it up, then the pic with 2 was a 30lber and 40lber


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

BE set with a caught mink.










Another mink.










My daughter with an okay run.










Woodcock










On a buddies line with a greyfox.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Have a few.....


----------



## jmessenger (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jmessenger (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## jesseb (Jul 28, 2010)

my first fox last night


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

come of my favorite from the year..


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

a few from this season..


----------



## coonkatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

some great photos guys!!!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)




----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)




----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

My bro by a nice size beaver lodge..


















My bro with a grey fox he trapped. It went from this..............









To this............ It now sits in my living room..


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

All Bobcats were caught in Northern Oceana/Newaygo counties.All released unharmed, no season here, which REALLY SUCKS!
Nice Pics everyone!


----------



## TheOutdoorsman (Feb 14, 2010)

A couple ***** from last year.


----------



## coonkatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

plan on trappin a few m. rats this weekend!!
[ame]http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x329/coonkatcher/untitledm.jpg[/ame]


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

A couple from last season......


A double for him










The boy and his converted trapping rig..










Male Red fox










Female (same set one week later)


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

hunterjb6 said:


> A couple from last season......
> 
> 
> A double for him
> ...


Now thats awesome! I love the boy with his coonskin hat & his converted rig! Great job!!

Mark.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

I cant post on this computer but here is one. My first catch ever. Second pic down in the readers photo section of Oct.2010. I tried to make a link right to it but it keep saying error.

www.furfishgame.com


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

This yote was sneaking up on 7 young turkeys. He was within 5 feet of one as I put the dot on the shoulder and fired. He flipped over and that was it. 51 yards !


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice thick fur on that coyote....Along with a even color


----------



## coonkatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

This weekends catch
[ame]http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x329/coonkatcher/002-1.jpg[/ame]
[ame]http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x329/coonkatcher/006.jpg[/ame]
[ame]http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x329/coonkatcher/003.jpg[/ame]


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## coonkatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

well, i put out another mink trap this morn. hopefully pics in the morn.


----------

